# Best lake in ND for crappies.



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

What do you think is the best lake for crappies. I like dead colt creek. A couple of years ago my dad, brother and I went there an caught a 5 gallon full of blugills and crappies in about a half hour.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's a sleeper....  Not too much pressure either.


----------

